
Friend Software Labs Releases FriendUP v1.2 Release Candidate - m0ns00n
https://medium.com/friendupcloud/friend-software-labs-releases-friendup-v1-2-release-candidate-637d7bf800d4
======
xet7
As maintainer of Wekan [https://wekan.github.io](https://wekan.github.io) , I
warmly welcome this new release :)

A moment ago I installed installed Friend server to my laptop and tried it
with locally installed Wekan in iframe, source code to Wekan FriendUPApp is
here:
[https://github.com/wekan/FriendUPApp](https://github.com/wekan/FriendUPApp)

More related Wekan at Friend links are here:
[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/Friend](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/Friend)
I will add more instructions there how to that page. Wekan is not yet at
Friend Store, there will be login, file dialogs etc integrations needed before
that.

I have already partly translated Friend to Finnish, and plan to translate rest
of Friend to Finnish.

I'm open to any questions about Wekan and Friend :)

BR,

xet7

------
plassa33
Congrats to Friend dev team on many great additions and improvements for this
release!

